
Show HN: Dhole – PHP/JS Cryptography for Humans (and Furries) - some_furry
https://dholecrypto.com
======
some_furry
If you look carefully, you'll notice I'm not really implementing my own
crypto; rather, I'm wrapping libsodium. This is a good thing!

If you're wondering "why?":

I've got a bunch of side-projects planned in 2020/2021 that require secure,
easy-to-use cryptography. I decided to write a wrapper around libsodium to
alleviate a lot of UI/UX design warts:

1\. Libsodium forces you to explicitly generate a nonce randomly.

2\. Libsodium works on arbitrary byte arrays or strings (depending on
language), rather than typed objects.

Rather than just building an in-house wrapper library and keeping it to
myself, I decided to open source it and share it with anyone who finds it
useful.

